# DSi "Channels" Exploit Announced



## Another World (Dec 25, 2010)

*DSi "Channels" Exploit Announced*
NEW DSi Hack



OzModChips has posted news that a new DSi hacking team has released an image of something running from the DSi Firmware, possibly meaning access to the SD Slot and NAND. The potential of this hack goes without saying, as does the possibility of a publicity scam. OzMod has assured us that the exploit is real and that they hope a video of the exploit in action will be posted soon.

What better news than this for X-Mas!



			
				Twitter Post said:
			
		

> 1y in making apparently. New team can install chans, & launch content (elf etc) in DSi mode. vid soon hopefully. http://imgur.com/REWKf.jpg
> 
> Special thanks to Etalon and OzModChips for the news!
> 
> The discussion topic was locked and removed. This topic is now open for discussion.


----------



## Another World (Dec 25, 2010)

the on-going discussion was locked and removed from sight. i am not sure why. i have unlocked the news topic so that the discussion may continue.

-another world


----------



## WiKiLEAK (Dec 25, 2010)

I wonder why the Bashing to the iEvo on the picture :?


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 25, 2010)

WiKiLEAK said:
			
		

> I wonder why the Bashing to the iEvo on the picture :?



cuz i EVo wanted to trick us


----------



## raulpica (Dec 25, 2010)

WiKiLEAK said:
			
		

> I wonder why the Bashing to the iEvo on the picture :?


Because by bashing the iEvo, people will join the bash-train too, and will eventually buy their card.

Or at least that's their intention


----------



## Essometer (Dec 25, 2010)

Couldn't it be a hoax?
I mean, remember fw 1.3, where all flashcards had their 
own title and icon.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 25, 2010)

drag24 said:
			
		

> Well at least we know the iEvo is real that's more than I can say for this. If they really wanted to wow us they'd have to do better than posting a pic that's not even as good as some ufo photos I've seen. This does have me wondering if well be able to use non DSi cards though. I'm curious as to what the extent of things can be done with this exploit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@Jopsephvb10 we don't know yet becuase the team behind this hack have not provided anymore info apart from the pic and the twitter post that 0zModchips made


----------



## WiKiLEAK (Dec 25, 2010)

actually, they are not bashing the *iEVO* [ unless they're a couple of r*tards ones and can't say the diferences between the DS and the DSi carts ] but the CycloDS ... that being said ... they're right, the CycloDS Evolution can't do that, but the CycloDS _*i*Evolution_ prolly will


----------



## Astoria (Dec 25, 2010)

A new question is

It will require a hardware to install or run the exploit?

Because if not it will not be a flashcart, it will be THE DSi HOMEBREW CHANNEL!!! that is no competence for any DSi flashcart. Simply the flashcarts will gone.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 25, 2010)

Reasons to be half sure it's real:
As far as they go Ozmodchips are a reliable source of info.
This channel is next to the card icon.
More proof than iEvo.
There is a video coming soon. (hopefully)
Reasons to think it's fake:
It could just be a extremely elaborate ram patch.
Nothing has really been revealed about the team or anything.
DSI CAN'T BE HACKED!!! NINTYS AP IS INVINCIBLE!!! /troll


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 25, 2010)

WiKiLEAK said:
			
		

> actually, they are not bashing the *iEVO* [ unless they're a couple of r*tards ones and can't say the diferences between the DS and the DSi carts ] but the CycloDS ... that being said ... they're right, the CycloDS Evolution can't do that, but the CycloDS _*i*Evolution_ prolly will




yes they are bashing it  also can you give me a photo if the cyclodsi working and doing something like this ?????


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 25, 2010)

Since the previous topic was removed for some unknown reason, I will try here again:



			
				OzModChip said:
			
		

> I don't know too much tbh. I was contacted after the whole psjailbreak thing on IRC by a guy that said he liked the publicity we gave to the ps3 mod, and wanted us announce their DSi solution when it was ready to be announced.



Can you please tell me the nickname of that person? Or at least tell me how many letters his nickname has?


----------



## Astoria (Dec 25, 2010)

Old hack: 


Spoiler


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 25, 2010)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Hey evreyone i found a new picture:




saw that a year ago


----------



## Astoria (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah. This is a ram injecttion:

mmmm removed because i someone tried to trick us and you know by who...

Could this be that we are seeing in the new "hack"?


----------



## Fudge (Dec 26, 2010)

It seems it may be fake. You can see the icon is next to the system settings, which is where the inserted DS card is shown. Also look at the date. 3/28.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 26, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> It seems it may be fake. You can see the icon is next to the system settings, which is where the inserted DS card is shown. Also look at the date. 3/28.




thos picture are from a year ago


----------



## Astoria (Dec 26, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> It seems it may be fake. You can see the icon is next to the system settings, which is where the inserted DS card is shown. Also look at the date. 3/28.



The card icon  is next to the hack icon ._.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

Isn't OZmodchips a reliable source?


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 26, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Isn't OZmodchips a reliable source?


yes


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

Then, why are people saying it's fake?


----------



## TheLostSabre (Dec 26, 2010)

A frog? Very creative...


----------



## supersonic124 (Dec 26, 2010)

OZmods is probably gonna try to charge money for it like with the PS3jailbreak.............


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 26, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Isn't OZmodchips a reliable source?




they are  but the pictures that are not in the first psot ARE OLD FROM A FAKE THING A YEAR AGO they were posted now to try to trick us and we know by who


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 26, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> It seems it may be fake. You can see the icon is next to the system settings, which is where the inserted DS card is shown.
> The icons can be freely re-arranged.
> 
> 
> ...


On 3/28 the CycloDS iEvo (which they're making fun of in the channel title) wasn't even announced, TC revealed the DSi features 2 weeks ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the deleted thread it was suggested that they probably removed the battery to test stuff (and this resets date/time).
(Yep, I know I played Phoenix Wright too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 26, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> It seems it may be fake. You can see the icon is next to the system settings, which is where the inserted DS card is shown. Also look at the date. 3/28.


you can move and re-order all the icons.
if you want you can have the DS-card icon displayed anywhere from the 1st icon-slot to the last.
and what does the date have to do with anything?


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 26, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thoses picture are not related to this  they were proven to be fake already


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 26, 2010)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Fake:



Thats not fake. That picture is from Team Twiizers who kinda hacked the DSi over a year ago..


----------



## Astoria (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah.

We may need to the video to see if this is real...


----------



## Fudge (Dec 26, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't have a DSi so I didn't know you could rearrange the icons. Thanks for clarifying. I just find the date being a little suspicious. Why isn't it something close to right now, like 12/24 or 12/25?


----------



## Astoria (Dec 26, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> thedicemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It´s alredy say. maybe they removed the battery and the dsi clock restarted it.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe they don't give a crap about the date on the DSi they tested on, so they just put a random date on it in the initial configuration?


----------



## Astoria (Dec 26, 2010)

So why OZmodchips has not said something more about the exploit after the relase of the image?


And look at the name in the pic. "anthony". Meybe a clue of who is developing the exploit.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Dec 26, 2010)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> So why OZmodchips has not said something more about the exploit after the relase of the image?
> 
> 
> And look at the name in the pic. "anthony". Meybe a clue of who is developing the exploit.



Not much of a clue. There are literally tons of Anthony's.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Dec 26, 2010)

drag24 said:
			
		

> This just doesn't even seem creatable to me. Someone could totally be playing OZmodchips for fools. One crappy photo=no proof.



That crappy photo will be followed up by a video soon. Also, if the photo was fake, someone in the new DSi Hacking team has mad Photoshop skillz.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 26, 2010)

Dsi hombrew channel here we come[I hope]


----------



## Another World (Dec 26, 2010)

i don't see the jest to cyclops as being anything more than a little fun between hackers/coders.

-another world


----------



## OzModChips (Dec 26, 2010)

I wish the other thread wasn't deleted, seems to be more noobs in this thread saying "omg, i think its fake because (insert stupid reason here)"

We where first to have a ps3 mod in ours hands. First to test Wii modchip firmware from wiikey, first to have  certain wii dvd drives before they where even in retail wiis. First with a lot of stuff, and its never been fake. Why would we risk our rep for a joke?

I already said that I don't know more yet. About this hack. I know what they have told me, but I don't want to say anymore until the video is given to me, just to make sure. Because the claims are pretty BIG. 

Video should be with me within a week, then my job is done and they are on their own for publicity. 

The iEvo thing in in the picture is just a light joke. Stir the team up a bit, competition is good. 
Cyclops team don't deserve the crap that gbatemp members throw their way. Selling a card, and supporting it for many years to come is hard...the best solution is to open the card up like the AceKard, and the community can support it themselves. Now thats almost what it seems like they are trying to do here. 

Anyone who is innovating doesn't deserve to be bashed. 
Team cyclops could have made a DS lite card that works on the Dsi, like all of the other teams out there. 
They would have sold a ton of them. BUT they waited until they could do something usefull. 
Now if you call that greedy, then I am a monkeys uncle. 

WiiPower: I was only trying to figure it out for myself. I respect their choice to be anonamous, like all other modteams


----------



## KameZero (Dec 26, 2010)

drag24 said:
			
		

> anyone with decent photoshop skills could do this. I could do that. The big question is why not just show a little proof if it is indeed real. That would surly get you the publicity you want. I'd take 5 min to throw a little proof up on youtube.



Ah, but this way gets so much MORE publicity! When all you release is a grainy photo, the obvious thing happens: People argue over whether or not it is real, causing more people to hear about it, then JUST as the buzz starts to die down, you release a video and then more people talk and know about then if you had just released the video from the beginning!

Beautiful.


----------



## Another World (Dec 26, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> I know what they have told me, but I don't want to say anymore until the video is given to me, just to make sure. Because the claims are pretty BIG.



fingers crossed for dsi-ware! -=P

-another world


----------



## WiKiLEAK (Dec 26, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> I wish the other thread wasn't deleted, seems to be more noobs in this thread saying "omg, i think its fake because (insert stupid reason here)"
> 
> We where first to have a ps3 mod in ours hands. First to test Wii modchip firmware from wiikey, first to have  certain wii dvd drives before they where even in retail wiis. First with a lot of stuff, and its never been fake. Why would we risk our rep for a joke?
> 
> ...



For all i care, that could be TC doing a joke at themself ... either way we all win  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Let's the LEAK start [  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = Julian Asange ]


----------



## BloodyFlame (Dec 26, 2010)

You didn't look at the picture, did you? And yes, *we should wait until we start assuming things.*


----------



## xx78xx (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you ozmodchips for this great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ferret7463 (Dec 26, 2010)

I guess this group has been fooled before?


----------



## YayMii (Dec 26, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> I already said that I don't know more yet. About this hack. I know what they have told me, but I don't want to say anymore until the video is given to me, just to make sure. Because the claims are pretty BIG.


Just a question, have they told you if it was a hardware or software mod?
BTW, I find it kinda strange and/or coincidental that your post was #42 in this thread.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 26, 2010)

The_Lost_Sabre said:
			
		

> A frog? Very creative...



Not really. That's the icon for Flipnote Studio...

which means that they passed the channel off as DSiWare, rather like how flashcarts bypass 1.4.1 by passing themselves off as Alex Rider/Fish Tycoon.

OzModChips is a hugely reliable source and a pretty good shop, I believe that this could be real, but being the skeptic I am I'll wait for the video.


----------



## OzModChips (Dec 26, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> OzModChips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I doubt someone would ask for publicty help if it was software and totally free. But besides that I don't know. 
I am guessing its a combination of both. Use some kind of hardware to modify the consoles software?

There is still 1 more team, yet to make an annoucement as well. I think they said January/Feb for their product. Which can apparently do the same thing as TC. 
No team has claimed to be able to do what this new team claims.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 26, 2010)

Tbh I don't know why anyone is bothering with this.

50% of people will say it's a publicity scam.

49.9999% will say "yeah whatever I'll wait for more evidence"

The remaining 0.0001% are the noobs who will say "I IZ TROLL"

And 99% of everyone will say "Fuck this, 3DS is out soon".


----------



## ferret7463 (Dec 26, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Tbh I don't know why anyone is bothering with this.
> 
> 50% of people will say it's a publicity scam.
> 
> ...


But if the DSI code is cracked than it will be easier for the 3ds to be crack. Would it not?


----------



## OzModChips (Dec 26, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> And 99% of everyone will say "Fuck this, 3DS is out soon".



The way people carry on about a $50 flash card, I doubt many will be buying the 3DS on launch


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 26, 2010)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's true.

But then again, most of them are only carrying on because it doesn't do what they wanted it to.


----------



## Another World (Dec 26, 2010)

i've talked to some game testers who have told me (off the record) that the 3ds is causing headaches. to be honest, i grew up in the 3d age and to this day i still enjoy *good* 3d. i want to own the 3ds but i'm not 100% sure about it until more people report back on any problems it may cause to the brain or eyes.

i'll forever look to hacks for what homebrew they can bring us. dsi-ware would be great, but i'm more interested in dsi homebrew. i think this announcement is huge in those respects. it seems like a majority of users have pirating on their minds. most of the 3ds discussions i've read have been about roms, rom size, pirating, 3ds flash kits, etc. i'm more interested in the possibility of 3ds homebrew! if this hack leads to a 3ds homebrew solution then this is even bigger than "huge."

-another world


----------



## YayMii (Dec 26, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> i've talked to some game testers who have told me (off the record) that the 3ds is causing headaches. to be honest, i grew up in the 3d age and to this day i still enjoy *good* 3d. i want to own the 3ds but i'm not 100% sure about it until more people report back on any problems it may cause to the brain or eyes.


I think it's the technique that Nintendo's using for lens-free 3D, and the so-called "sweet spot" your head needs to be fixed at (as I've heard that moving your head out of the spot even slightly will hurt your eyes). I guess their compensation for the headaches is the 3D adjustment slider.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 26, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> i've talked to some game testers who have told me (off the record) that the 3ds is causing headaches. to be honest, i grew up in the 3d age and to this day i still enjoy *good* 3d. i want to own the 3ds but i'm not 100% sure about it until more people report back on any problems it may cause to the brain or eyes.
> 
> i'll forever look to hacks for what homebrew they can bring us. dsi-ware would be great, but i'm more interested in dsi homebrew. i think this announcement is huge in those respects. it seems like a majority of users have pirating on their minds. most of the 3ds discussions i've read have been about roms, rom size, pirating, 3ds flash kits, etc. i'm more interested in the possibility of 3ds homebrew! if this hack leads to a 3ds homebrew solution then this is even bigger than "huge."
> 
> -another world



I tip my hat to whoever can make 3DS homebrew.

Although DSi Homebrew would be a step into the future, as I've said many times before, access to the SD card slot, which isn't possible in the first place, and access to the NAND, which is pointless in the first place, is useless. A flashcart with a mSD is enough to store stuff, the only thing I use my SD slot for is to store a 4GB mSD in an adapter. And even then it goes unused.

The only possibility the DSi hacked brings is use of the cameras, which, although I agree would be cool, is pointless, due to the low quality of the cameras.

[/endrant]


----------



## Astoria (Dec 26, 2010)

I only say one thing.

Let´s hope that this thing is only a software and will be free


----------



## viz (Dec 26, 2010)

lookin forward to the video


----------



## Another World (Dec 26, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Although DSi Homebrew would be a step into the future, as I've said many times before, access to the SD card slot, which isn't possible in the first place, and access to the NAND, which is pointless in the first place, is useless. A flashcart with a mSD is enough to store stuff, the only thing I use my SD slot for is to store a 4GB mSD in an adapter. And even then it goes unused.
> 
> The only possibility the DSi hacked brings is use of the cameras, which, although I agree would be cool, is pointless, due to the low quality of the cameras.



the sd slot and nand will probably be required to run dsi-ware, which is something most of the users want. after the slot-1 is launched you can not use the sd slot or nand due to a hardware restriction. if the sd slot and nand are unlocked, and the channels area can be hacked, what will we really need a flash kit for? isn't that what makes this news so exciting?

also, please do not forget that dsi mode means a faster cpu and more ram. 

-another world


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 26, 2010)

viz said:
			
		

> lookin forward to the video


Agreed, can't wait to see more proof of this thing! [DSiBrew Channel, here we come!]


----------



## OzModChips (Dec 26, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Although DSi Homebrew would be a step into the future, as I've said many times before, access to the SD card slot, which isn't possible in the first place, and access to the NAND, which is pointless in the first place, is useless. A flashcart with a mSD is enough to store stuff, the only thing I use my SD slot for is to store a 4GB mSD in an adapter. And even then it goes unused.
> 
> The only possibility the DSi hacked brings is use of the cameras, which, although I agree would be cool, is pointless, due to the low quality of the cameras.
> 
> [/endrant]



Well the SuperCard seems to be pretty popular becuase it can run GBA stuff, emulators etc. 
They had to add extra hardware to do that.  If TC or these guys can run DSi code, then they don't need to have complex hardware and it would be less limiting. 

I don't see a legal reason to be able to run DSiWare. The content is already in digital form. There is no reason to back it up. 

I don't know if you can run purchased DSiWare from an SD card now, because i know the Dsi NAND is 256mb, but if you cannot then I guess thats the only semi legal reason there is.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 26, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> Well the SuperCard seems to be pretty popular becuase it can run GBA stuff, emulators etc.
> They had to add extra hardware to do that.  If TC or these guys can run DSi code, then they don't need to have complex hardware and it would be less limiting.
> 
> I don't see a legal reason to be able to run DSiWare. The content is already in digital form. There is no reason to back it up.
> ...



Whilst it might be possible to use the DSi's extra processing to maybe improve Genesis or SNES emulation, I doubt you're going to be able to emulate GBA games on DSi mode any time soon.
Actually there is an example, Sonic Classic Collection. The game secretly operates in DSi-Mode when played on a DSi, to enable better performance, and the game is practically a commercial version of jEnesisDS.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 26, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> I don't know if you can run purchased DSiWare from an SD card now, because i know the Dsi NAND is 256mb, but if you cannot then I guess thats the only semi legal reason there is.


You can copy DSiWare to an SD card, but you wouldn't be able to run it. The DSi packs them into encrypted packages that can only run from the NAND of the DSi it was packaged from. As of now, there's absolutely no benefit to transferring them to the SD card, as you can't use it on another DSi.
I'm assuming that this is a plausible legal reason to be able to do this. Say you bought a DSi XL, and due to Nintendo's encryption you can't just simply transfer the DSiWare from your old DSi unless you used this hack/exploit. Or you could share a single purchased copy of DSiWare with your real-life friends (although I don't know about the legality of this). But I'm assuming that some people here want the feature for illegal reasons...


----------



## heartgold (Dec 26, 2010)

@Ozmodchips, do you know if this new team has access to the dsi nand/unlocked it. Any hints would be greatful =)


----------



## YayMii (Dec 26, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> @Ozmodchips, do you know if this new team has access to the dsi nand/unlocked it. Any hints would be greatful =)


I don't think it'd be possible to install a custom channel if they didn't have NAND access. Because if the picture they released is legit, then that's a custom channel (notice the DS card slot icon to the right of the channel).


----------



## supersonic124 (Dec 26, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you gonna be charging for this exploit? Or will you release it for free?


----------



## YayMii (Dec 26, 2010)

supersonic124 said:
			
		

> OzModChips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that it depends on what the exploit actually is. But it wouldn't make sense for a store to advertise the exploit unless it came from some kind of physical product.


----------



## m3rox (Dec 26, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> supersonic124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless it was something that could be applied to future or existing flash cards.  Wouldn't this boost their sales?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 26, 2010)

Damn,why is everything cool like this coming very late.With 3ds coming.............


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

i'm going to be pissed if I have to shell out money for this


----------



## monkat (Dec 26, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> i'm going to be pissed if I have to shell out money for this



.......

what is this i dont even...


----------



## YayMii (Dec 26, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> i'm going to be pissed if I have to shell out money for this


Okay then, be pissed. You should also be pissed that you had to shell out money for a DSi then.


----------



## Quincy (Dec 26, 2010)

This might be a reason to buy a DSI(XL) for me


----------



## supersonic124 (Dec 26, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that it depends on what the exploit actually is. But it wouldn't make sense for a store to advertise the exploit unless it came from some kind of physical product.


Fuck that. I'll just stick with my ds lite then.


----------



## Astoria (Dec 26, 2010)

Again, les hope that this will be a free software!


----------



## YayMii (Dec 26, 2010)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Again, les hope that this will be a free software!


Again, it wouldn't make sense for a store to advertise free software!


----------



## .Chris (Dec 26, 2010)

supersonic124 said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1  Maybe.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Dec 26, 2010)

Me, I was not bashing the iEvolution. I was just thinking that they would not want to buy a relatively expensive card when they can do an exploit for a maximum cost of a full-retail game. Furthermore, other cards would most likely run the exploit from themselves, using only a super-firmware update (like the one used to "unite" the different builds of the EZ Flash Vi) to access the exploit. (This also would have a side-effect of not needing an extra convention to label DSi-mode enabling cards as opposed to DSi-playable cards. Then again, we can just have the DS TWOi and the EZ Flash Vii, the other way.)


----------



## VashTS (Dec 26, 2010)

this would be cool, i just got my dsi XL from the wife for christmas.  its a sweet machine.  

i would love to get some custom content (mainly emulators!)  with full access to dsi hardware.  the cpu speed seems a lot faster than the lite.


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 26, 2010)

Do we need a zelda game for a exploit? =D


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 26, 2010)

Not to say it is fake, but anyone that has a little experience in DS programming could display images on both screens easily. A camera cannot really tell if it's done that way or not.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 26, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Not to say it is fake, but anyone that has a little experience in DS programming could display images on both screens easily. A camera cannot really tell if it's done that way or not.


I don't believe it's currently possible to grab clean DSi screenshots so easily.
Besides, forget about the photo, it's a tease, a video is supposed to be coming.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 26, 2010)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Old hack:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This one has the flipnote frog.


The new hack has an unauthorized mushroom, it's quite hard to inject  DSi Channel animation/icon data into the RAM.


----------



## JonthanD (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree with OzModChips, I mean its hard not to be a skeptic when you see so many fakes. However I feel safer if they say it is so. 

Not that at this point in time I really care about DSi anything.  I am more excited about the 3DS and will probably retire my DS Lite to hmmm light duty, as with so many of my older systems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OzModChips, have you played the 3DS? Is it as fantastic as my inner child wants it to be? Will my brain melt upon gazing upon it...    

In case you can't tell, I want a 3DS badly lol


----------



## OzModChips (Dec 26, 2010)

JonthanD said:
			
		

> OzModChips, have you played the 3DS? Is it as fantastic as my inner child wants it to be? Will my brain melt upon gazing upon it...



I wish I have, I think only the media and developers have. And I don't know any of them. 
Actually, some aussie devs buy flash cards from us (cheap dev kits, and they try to figure out anti piracy stuff too). But no one that would show me a 3DS in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its still 3 months away.  

I'd love to buy a Japanese one to get it a little early, but my guess is the whole thing is going to be region locked!!

Ohh, we where also the first in the world to test out acekard 2i on a non Japanese Dsi -


----------



## bailli (Dec 26, 2010)

If everyone here is so excited about the possibility of full access dsi homebrew - why don't you use the existing exploits for the "cooking" games? No need for any kind of flashcard (at least after you placed the exploit on the game card - and for that you can use your already existing DSi compatible DS mode flashcard, which I am sure already have only to play the LoneWolf series).

Okay I admit that a "homebrew channel"-like launching method would be much more convenient (and independent from your local wifi and desktop pc to send the executable via wifi) - but the current lack of interest in dsi homebrew clearly shows that this is something only a small number of people are interested in in earnest.

So what I am trying to say is - everybody just wants to pirate DSiWare/DSiOnly/Enhanced games under the pretense of homebrew.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 26, 2010)

bailli said:
			
		

> If everyone here is so excited about the possibility of full access dsi homebrew - why don't you use the existing exploits for the "cooking" games? No need for any kind of flashcard (at least after you placed the exploit on the game card - and for that you can use your already existing DSi compatible DS mode flashcard, which I am sure already have only to play the LoneWolf series).
> 
> Okay I admit that a "homebrew channel"-like launching method would be much more convenient (and independent from your local wifi and desktop pc to send the executable via wifi) - but the current lack of interest in dsi homebrew clearly shows that this is something only a small number of people are interested in in earnest.
> 
> So what I am trying to say is - everybody just wants to pirate DSiWare/DSiOnly/Enhanced games under the pretense of homebrew.


The save game file exploits haven't been refined enough for homebrew.
I would imagine that this exploit works using a polished version of that exploit.


----------



## bailli (Dec 26, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> The save game file exploits haven't been refined enough for homebrew.
> I would imagine that this exploit works using a polished version of that exploit.



Care to explain what you understand by "refined enough" ?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 26, 2010)

bailli said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There isn't an SDK plus no-one really knows what hardware it can access and wether it can write to NAND.


----------



## bailli (Dec 26, 2010)

There is no SDK because there aren't that many people further developing libnds. We are talking about an exploit in a game running in DS*i* mode - meaning there is the same hardware limitation that is in place for every DS*i* mode game. Meaning there could be access to SD/Camera if the necessary additions to libnds were done - after somebody figured out how to access these hardware parts.

It takes time to figure out how exactly the different hardware parts talk to each other - and afterwards you still need to put your findings into reasonable code (libnds).

Access to NAND isn't the first priority. If access to the internal SD slot was supported you could load executables (and other data) directly from there after the savegame exploit.


----------



## LuigiBlood (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't have a DSi, but it's nice to see some news about DSi Hacking. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 26, 2010)

SD might be a priority over NAND simply because of limited NAND space, and the inability to brick by writing to the SD.


----------



## Bingo83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I can see why they are not giving much info, look at the PS3 USBLoader release and see how much legal heat OzModChips got from being involved, only for it to cloned in days by 3rd party manufacturers.  I am sure they lost a few bob on that so will be playing their cards close to their chest to stop it happening agan.

So it looks like we will have to be patient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... waiting ...


----------



## SifJar (Dec 26, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> bailli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's an SDK. libnds. Homebrew made with it works fine in DSi mode via the DSiLoad thing or whatever it was called.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 26, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There isn't a full SDK then. What I'm saying is that this hack is needed for people to have an easier way around.
Which would you to prefer to load homebrew in - bannerbomb/ Smashstack or Homebrew channel?
Rydian: From comments below, it would seem that nand access is needed.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 26, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Homebrew browser? I assume you mean Homebrew Channel, but that ISN'T an exploit. The other two are. The channel itself here isn't the exploit, it is the result of it. Like on the Wii.

EDIT: And even if you can have channels on the SD card on the DSi, I highly doubt they would work if the ticket were not installed on the NAND, so NAND access is necessary at some point I reckon.


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 26, 2010)

actually, you can't have channels on SD.
you can move them there, but only for backup.
they need to be on the DSi's internal storage if you want to execute them.


----------



## redact (Dec 26, 2010)

bailli said:
			
		

> If everyone here is so excited about the possibility of full access dsi homebrew - why don't you use the existing exploits for the "cooking" games? No need for any kind of flashcard (at least after you placed the exploit on the game card - and for that you can use your already existing DSi compatible DS mode flashcard, which I am sure already have only to play the LoneWolf series).
> 
> Okay I admit that a "homebrew channel"-like launching method would be much more convenient (and independent from your local wifi and desktop pc to send the executable via wifi) - but the current lack of interest in dsi homebrew clearly shows that this is something only a small number of people are interested in in earnest.
> 
> So what I am trying to say is - everybody just wants to pirate DSiWare/DSiOnly/Enhanced games under the pretense of homebrew.


tell that to dsi xl owners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: also, earlier in the thread it was mentioned that sd and nand access are disabled once you have launched the slot 1 card independent of whether you are in ds or dsi mode


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 26, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> edit: also, earlier in the thread it was mentioned that sd and nand access are disabled once you have booted the slot 1 independent of whether you are in ds or dsi mode


Yep, that's probably true:


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 26, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Homebrew browser? I assume you mean Homebrew Channel, but that ISN'T an exploit. The other two are. The channel itself here isn't the exploit, it is the result of it. Like on the Wii.
> 
> EDIT: And even if you can have channels on the SD card on the DSi, I highly doubt they would work if the ticket were not installed on the NAND, so NAND access is necessary at some point I reckon.


Thats what I was saying? This exploit was more useful as it could make way for a DSibrew Channel. Not that the HC was and exploit.
Also, that exploit is useless for all owners of newer DSi's and all XL's.


----------



## xx78xx (Dec 26, 2010)

so when is this exploit going to be released? after everyone has a 3ds? i'll pay money right now!!! but only $50.00 any more i'll just stick to my dstwo....


----------



## Range-TE (Dec 26, 2010)

what i really want is a Homebrew Media player (avi, mp4, mp3 etc) that uses the DSi's added RAM, and maybe a SNES and GBA emulator using that as well if that is possible (which i have doubts on)


----------



## ferret7463 (Dec 26, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> what i really want is a Homebrew Media player (avi, mp4, mp3 etc) that uses the DSi's added RAM, and maybe a SNES and GBA emulator using that as well if that is possible (which i have doubts on)


Hmmm, you just described the DS2.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 26, 2010)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> Range-TE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so. =P


----------



## bailli (Dec 26, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> tell that to dsi xl owners
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dave Murphy says somewhere in the comments about DSLink and the current savegame exploits that he is working on a solution for the newer consoles where write access to the wifi chip is blocked.
But let's just wait for 27C3 - the announcement suggests that Team Twiizer will show some new DSi exploits... which will probably back up my statement that people just look for an excuse to pirate more stuff if TT will hold back information because it only aids pirating software and people start to complain about it...


----------



## Astoria (Dec 26, 2010)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> ferret7463 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the exploit works, we would do things that can't be made ever in a flashcart


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 26, 2010)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSTWO is more powerful than the DSi (360 MHz MIPS + 32 MB RAM versus 133 MHz ARM9E & 33 MHz ARM7 + 16 MB RAM). Plus, the DSTWO CPU is MIPS, so emulators are easier to port from PSP or Dingoo.
Therefore we can't expect a decent GBA/SNES emu, even in DSi mode.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 26, 2010)

DSTwo is more powerful, but the slot-1 bandwidth chokes it (confirmed by Another World and multiple homebrew developers).  DSi homebrew will not have that choke, so it's still up in the air which is better (though of course they'll need SD loading before it'll work properly).


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 26, 2010)

Davi92 said:
			
		

> Josephvb10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong. AFAIK a GBA mode was found on the DSi. Unlocked DSi mode could lead to this been unlocked therefore better GBA.
If that is wrong then the best solution for GBA emulation would be SCDS2 in DSi mode, as it would have access to faster ram.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 26, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> AFAIK a GBA mode was found on the DSi.


Waitwaitwhat.

Source plz.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 26, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But you can't compare HBC to an exploit, which is what you are doing. You seem to be implying that an installed channel IS an exploit. It is not.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 26, 2010)

dsi gba mode SOURCE NOW


----------



## Schicksalsheld (Dec 26, 2010)

If you have an DSi with an Flashcard, compile this http://www.cryptosystem.org/archives/2007/...-mode-switcher/ and run it, if the GBA Loading Screen shows up, the DSi is theoreticaly able to play GBA Games...


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 26, 2010)

Schicksalsheld said:
			
		

> If you have an DSi with an Flashcard, compile this http://www.cryptosystem.org/archives/2007/...-mode-switcher/ and run it, if the GBA Loading Screen shows up, the DSi is theoreticaly able to play GBA Games...


I already tried the Slot-2 in GBA Mode plugin on the DSi, it just goes to a white screen - there's no GBA BIOS in the DSi.


----------



## Astoria (Dec 27, 2010)

Davi92 said:
			
		

> Schicksalsheld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But if why try that in DSi mode maybe something could happen


----------



## WiKiLEAK (Dec 27, 2010)

Davi92 said:
			
		

> Schicksalsheld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait wait wait ... what ???

You did try the GBA Slot-2 Cartridge Mode on a DSI ? 

That's ... amusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. no wonder it shows you 2 white screens, AFAIK, the GBA/Slot-2 Mode on the Slot-1 FC purpose is to load the content on a physically present/Inserted GBA cart/FC on the GBA port, which is not present on the DSi


----------



## Cheeseburgermafi (Dec 27, 2010)

Schicksalsheld said:
			
		

> If you have an DSi with an Flashcard, compile this http://www.cryptosystem.org/archives/2007/...-mode-switcher/ and run it, if the GBA Loading Screen shows up, the DSi is theoreticaly able to play GBA Games...



That post is from before the DSi was released, meaning it was made for DS/DS-Lite.


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 27, 2010)

Is there any good reason why the previous post from Etalon get locked/deleted ?


----------



## jackdanielchan (Dec 27, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Is there any good reason why the previous post from Etalon get locked/deleted ?


Yes, I am interested to find out myself...


----------



## Rydian (Dec 27, 2010)

The previous thread?

Mods changed the title without asking him first and he threw a hissy fit and removed the contents of his posts, so we got a new thread since he didn't want to go along.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The previous thread?
> 
> Mods changed the title without asking him first and he threw a hissy fit and removed the contents of his posts, so we got a new thread since he didn't want to go along.


Fussiness (to put it lightly) seems to be a reoccurring theme among some tempers.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The previous thread?
> 
> Mods changed the title without asking him first and he threw a hissy fit and removed the contents of his posts, so we got a new thread since he didn't want to go along.


Are you for real, are you serious?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 27, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Is there any good reason why the previous post from Etalon get locked/deleted ?


Same reason as all the others xD. It got MODDED =D...and I wasn't around to see any of this TT-TT...why do I always miss so much=(.


----------



## Schicksalsheld (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes i know that the GBA Switcher is old my Source is that:
http://gbatemp.net/t123221-dsi-gba-interna...dware?&st=0


----------



## Rydian (Dec 27, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, this IS Etalon we're talking about.


----------



## alejolink11 (Dec 27, 2010)

Okay this looks real to me.
And it gets me very excited!!!!!

I just hope if its real itll be a noncomplicated 
hack kinda like the wii


----------



## Astoria (Dec 27, 2010)

Expeculation time!!!

How do they make this?

We need some kind of hardware to make the exploit? Because I will not pay for an only one time use hardware.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Dec 27, 2010)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Expeculation time!!!
> 
> How do they make this?
> 
> We need some kind of hardware to make the exploit? Because I will not pay for an only one time use hardware.



Well, OBVIOUSLY, OzModChips currently does not have any other information regarding the DSi exploit, because if they did, there would be a thread for it or OzModChips would post it in this thread. Just be patient and wait for the video. By then, we will probably have the full story.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2010)

i won't be hypocrit, i want to play dsiware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i purchased a few legally  but im still waiting for  shantae to come online for a while.. (im in France)

so with that thing maybe i could already play it .. sooo good luck and hoping for the best!


----------



## wiiLike2Hacks (Dec 27, 2010)

The_Lost_Sabre said:
			
		

> A frog? Very creative...


Creative? Have you not "played" flipnote?


----------



## shideneyu (Dec 27, 2010)

There's still a chance there's a GBA Mode in the DSi
We can - maybe - access to it through the DSi Mode

I have a great idea, one year ago, WinterMute made a hack in the DSi firmware to run homebrew with a limited allocation of memory space.
If we run that code in DSi Mode with wintermute's hack, we'll discover the truth.


----------



## leeday100196 (Dec 27, 2010)

wiiLike2Hacks said:
			
		

> The_Lost_Sabre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he might not have WiFi which is why he didnt understand the significance of the frog


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 27, 2010)

Essometer said:
			
		

> Couldn't it be a hoax?
> I mean, remember fw 1.3, where all flashcards had their
> own title and icon.



FAIL

The cart icon is just to the right of the hacked channel.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Dec 27, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Essometer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just about to say that. Hacked DSiWare...


----------



## Essometer (Dec 28, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Essometer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't really see the cart icon because i was browsing gbatemp throught my iphone.
But yeah, what i sad is BS^^


----------



## NoOneDies (Dec 29, 2010)

Does this mean that DSi is finally hacked? (Flashcart + Homebrew)

And now people will hack the 3DS without the worries of skipping a console...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 29, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> actually, you can't have channels on SD.
> you can move them there, but only for backup.
> they need to be on the DSi's internal storage if you want to execute them.
> 
> ...





DSi?...yes..

3DS?...most likely not


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 29, 2010)

hmmmm......






Can anyone tell what that cart icon is?


----------



## kyste (Dec 29, 2010)

Fish Tycoon. It's what you get with either Iplayer or DSTwo.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 29, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> hmmmm......
> 
> *image*
> 
> Can anyone tell what that cart icon is?



Where did that image come from?


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 29, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



found it on the interweb, it looks fake to me, but who knows.


----------



## Fireballo (Dec 29, 2010)

it could be fake OZ has been pretty quiet this week. Where's the promised video?


----------



## insidexdeath (Dec 29, 2010)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> it could be fake OZ has been pretty quiet this week. Where's the promised video?


You can't just call out fake just because they didn't post the video yet. They did NOT give an exact date to the video so have some patience for Gods sake -.-
Now Mr.SmartyPants where's the proof that "it could be fake"?


----------



## capullo (Dec 29, 2010)

Is't only a fake, a* BIG FAKE *


----------



## heartgold (Dec 29, 2010)

capullo said:
			
		

> Is't only a fake, a* BIG FAKE *


lol gtfoh


----------



## lostmongoose (Dec 30, 2010)

capullo said:
			
		

> Is't only a fake, a* BIG FAKE *



[Citation Needed]


----------



## Fireballo (Dec 30, 2010)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> Fireballo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have to prove it's fake OZ has to prove it's real. He said he'd release a vid but hasn't. If this is so real how come he just didn't post a vid?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2010)

'Cause maybe, JUST MAYBE there's more important shit to do during the holidays and the guy's too busy running his shop and all the other holiday shit to remember to check a forum thread within a few days?

I mean it's just a theory I'm tossing out there...


----------



## Isaac_GS (Dec 30, 2010)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also this.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm curious to see if this truly is real.  If so, awesome.  Yeah, I speak more of the same, but I was an early DSi-adopter.  Having homebrew on this would be fun.  

Ah, who'm I kidding.  I just want to see this work just because.  It'd be awesome.


----------



## Another World (Dec 30, 2010)

i recall reading that he said he hopes there will be a vid to release soon and never said he was going to release one soon.

-another world


----------



## baggs80 (Dec 30, 2010)

hi i have just got a 190 game multi card and it will not play in my new dsi can anyone help me with this


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2010)

baggs80 said:
			
		

> hi i have just got a 190 game multi card and it will not play in my new dsi can anyone help me with this


Because its actually an ncard or something that doesnt support DSi


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 30, 2010)

baggs80 said:
			
		

> hi i have just got a 190 game multi card and it will not play in my new dsi can anyone help me with this



Because you shouldn't buy crap like that?


----------



## baggs80 (Dec 30, 2010)

what do you mean ncard is there a way to get it to work


----------



## Etalon (Dec 30, 2010)

baggs80 said:
			
		

> what do you mean ncard is there a way to get it to work
> 
> 
> QUOTEQ. Do the DS cartridges work on the DSI?
> ...



http://www.ndsmulticarts.com/frequently-asked-questions.htm

http://www.ndsmulticarts.com/

Hey, baggs80! You're really a smart guy, aren't you?


----------



## baggs80 (Dec 30, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> baggs80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when it comes to computers nope im not smart at all i build houses not computers  i bought this game of ebay its a 190 game card says dsi xl on the box but far as i thought you could play xl games on dsi


----------



## leeday100196 (Dec 30, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> baggs80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude just cuz hes gullible doesnt mean you should troll him about it, (THAT'S MY JOB!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and dude you shouldve invested in something slightly more expensive but something that works. maybe the firmware needs updating


----------



## baggs80 (Dec 30, 2010)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for such "SMART" nerds i still dont see any of you coming up with a solve


----------



## lolzed (Dec 30, 2010)

It's a modified flashcart...I suggest getting/buying a NEW Acekard* 2i* from a RELIABLE shop.


----------



## deathking (Dec 30, 2010)

baggs80 said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



buy a ds to run it on as the dsi is blocking it


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 30, 2010)

baggs80 said:
			
		

> for such "SMART" nerds i still dont see any of you coming up with a solve
> Nerds? Dude, are you five? You card is pirated software and the DSi does not want to run it. Go get a real flashcard.
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't the cart Fish Tycoon? The game the SCDS2 hides as?


----------



## lostmongoose (Dec 30, 2010)

baggs80 said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could post in the *right* forum and topics if you want help. Make a topic here: http://gbatemp.net/f95-other-flashing-hardware-software and quit shitting up this thread which is for discussion/speculation about the DSi exploit in the topic title. Good day.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 30, 2010)

lostmongoose said:
			
		

> baggs80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. For a newcomer you know your stuff.


----------



## OzModChips (Dec 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> 'Cause maybe, JUST MAYBE there's more important shit to do during the holidays and the guy's too busy running his shop and all the other holiday shit to remember to check a forum thread within a few days?
> 
> I mean it's just a theory I'm tossing out there...



lol
I can't do anything to speed the process up. When the video is given to me, I will click on the youtubes, and uploaded it, and then post it on our twitter account. 
Before that happens I will personally carry on working and doing day to day stuff!


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 30, 2010)

baggs80 said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's see. You pirate software and now we're nerds?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 30, 2010)

this topic is going to hell in a handbasket  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I check here daily to update and see if ozmodchips has released a video and I see this??

Please don't feed the trolls, it ruins the thread


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 30, 2010)

Still no video ,just showing a person scroll the dsi menu with the exploit about 15 secs and uploading to youtube would not take more than 5 minutes then what the hell is taking the video so long


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2010)

baggs80 said:
			
		

> i still dont see any of you coming up with a solveI still don't see you reading our posts.
> 
> That card will not work on a DSi/XL, you have been told that at least twice in the span of a single page.  You will have to buy a cart that does... or buy an action replay DSi and use it ass a pass-through-type device, but I don't know if that even works with an ncard, and that's more expensive than a decent cart anyways.
> 
> ...


That's like IMing somebody online, they tell you they're busy, and you ask them what they're doing.
Just maybe they're too busy actually doing the stuff to talk about it?  I mean last I checked sitting around talking about something didn't further it's progress.  Doing it does.

You all are acting like you're waiting on your paycheck or something.  If this is true, it's true.  If this is false, it's false.  How quickly we get a video will not change that outcome because the outcome is in no way dependent on the video's speed (that doesn't even make sense).

Step back and take a breather, guys.  This is the kinda' shit that happened with the PS3 jailbreak and DSTwo, remember?


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 30, 2010)

baggs80 said:
			
		

> hi i have just got a 190 game multi card and it will not play in my new dsi can anyone help me with this



You have asked this already AND got your answer already.
this is NOT the thread to be asking this question, but here it is AGAIN.

That multi cart can NEVER EVER be used on a DSi because it is NOT a genuine DS game cart. It uses an OLD loop hole in the original DS security to enable it to load. Nintendo have fixed this loop hole, so that cart will never load on a DSi, it's impossible. There is no way to patch this cart to bypass the new security on the DSi. If you only have a DSi to play this cart on, then you have completely wasted your money.


----------



## OzModChips (Dec 31, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Still no video ,just showing a person scroll the dsi menu with the exploit about 15 secs and uploading to youtube would not take more than 5 minutes then what the hell is taking the video so long




I have a video here already.
I told them to make another. I just want to release 1 video, and be done with it. 

When we posted the psjailbreak video, 50% of peopel said it was fake
so we posted another proving it wasn't, and they still said it was fake. 
I can't be bothered going through the same thing with this, I just want to post one good video for it, and that should answer most questions. 

The video is ok, it shows enough, but I think another week or so and it will be ozmodchips worthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great new year guys, 2011 is going to be a great year for hacking


----------



## Opium (Dec 31, 2010)

I've dealt with OzModChips personally and I can vouch that he's on the level. If he says he has a video, then he has a video.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 31, 2010)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thus continues the Eternal Wait. And I can't wait.


----------



## NITROFOX (Dec 31, 2010)

FAKE, WHO VIDEO? HUMMMM FAKE.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd rather not quote the troll^

Be Patient, Video will come soon, see post 169


----------



## dicamarques (Dec 31, 2010)

Aleluia lets see if it is this time that we get a homebrew to the dsi


----------



## JackSakamoto (Dec 31, 2010)

NITROFOX said:
			
		

> _-post removed-_


You, you go out.


I think it is ONLY FOR US or JAP. EUR version is most complicated. Because  the E version is the last update,and Big N added more codes and programs designed to block hackers.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Dec 31, 2010)

Ya know, if this is a homebrew channel exploit that is done from an sd card. we could POSSIBLY get something like wad manager to install dsi ware games.

but thats probably not gonna happen anyways
but it could


----------



## Joktan (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm pretty excited about this and can't wait to see itI still have my dsi on 1.4.  I got mine a month after it came out and have been waiting for this for quite awhile


----------



## Rydian (Dec 31, 2010)

Even if it can run from the SD card they'll probably make it require a cart just so they can make money off of it.


----------



## jeklnoo (Dec 31, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Even if it can run from the SD card they'll probably make it require a cart just so they can make money off of it.



That reminds me of the first DS flashcart, from NeoFlash. Since they were first, there were no roms around, so they hired DarkFader to release roms for them, but to encrypt them so they would only run on NeoFlash, not anything else. Technically you could have run it from any GBA flashcart in slot-2, but they wanted people to buy their overpriced device to make some money by locking others out.


----------



## Nollog (Dec 31, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Even if it can run from the SD card they'll probably make it require a cart just so they can make money off of it.
> heh, I was going to post just that earlier.
> 
> 
> ...


ARM to ARM emulation would be easier, better, faster, etcer.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 31, 2010)

Cool, finally those doubtful people can shut the hell up, looking forward to the video.

Have a great new year people!


----------



## thatguy123 (Jan 1, 2011)

lol this is so *fake*. when you dont have a game chart the icon is like a ds game but dark with a darker icon when the sticker would be, this has the channels next ti it its a small cube also the prick blocked the bottom because its *fake*.


----------



## lostmongoose (Jan 1, 2011)

thatguy123 said:
			
		

> lol this is so *fake*. when you dont have a game chart the icon is like a ds game but dark with a darker icon when the sticker would be, this has the channels next ti it its a small cube also the prick blocked the bottom because its *fake*.


I have my DSi XL turned on and in front of me right with no cart inserted. the icon next to that exploit icon *is* the 'no cart' icon. and what's blocked on the bottom? I can see the scroll bar for scrolling the icons and that's the bottom of the screen so there's nothing being blocked. if you zoom in on the picture you make out the color difference between the lighter label area of the no cart icon and it's darker outer area. you can also make out the curve of the lower left hand corner of the icon. next icon over is pictochat.


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

thatguy123 said:
			
		

> lol this is so *fake*. when you dont have a game chart the icon is like a ds game but dark with a darker icon when the sticker would be, this has the channels next ti it its a small cube also the prick blocked the bottom because its *fake*.



I'll be laughing at you when the world except you gets this exploit.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 1, 2011)

Just a bit of clarification from OzModChips


			
				OzModChips said:
			
		

> @ModernJack1 I am guessing it will involve hardware. I'm sure they will if they want to make money. Fingers crossed the 3ds is the same!


 OzModChips Twitter


----------



## chyyran (Jan 1, 2011)

Even if it will use hardware at first, some hacker will come and find another way without hardware. Remember the TP hack? Eventually, we get Bannerbomb, even though it was patched.

EDIT: I meant with some more common hardware.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 1, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Even if it will use hardware at first, some hacker will come and find another way without hardware. Remember the TP hack? Eventually, we get Bannerbomb, even though it was patched.



the twilight hack was not hardware at all, it just required you to use a game (which is not hardware).

a better example kind of would be ps jailbreak. even though that requires some sort of hardware you can easily get the actual jailbreak for free now you just need a medium to run it on


----------



## JackSakamoto (Jan 1, 2011)

thatguy123 said:
			
		

> lol this is so *fake*. when you dont have a game chart the icon is like a ds game but dark with a darker icon when the sticker would be, this has the channels next ti it its a small cube also the prick blocked the bottom because its *fake*.




Click here please.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 1, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he was talking about the tweezer hack, but I didn't realize that was released publicly *shrugs*


----------



## chyyran (Jan 1, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I was talking about the Twilight hack, my point is that you had to shell out cold hard cash for Twilight Princess, while SD cards are quite common. When the Twilight hack came out, I was planning to buy the game just for hacking. But for some reason I didn't. A few months later, Bannerbomb came out, so I used the SD card from my camera. Didn't have to buy anything extra.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 1, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There always gonna be some kinda of hardware involved. an SD card is hardware


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2011)

I dont seem to see what this exploit proves can posibly allow us to play dsi ware games for free(I always wanted to play shantae dsiware)


----------



## chyyran (Jan 1, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I didn't buy the SD card for the purpose of hacking, but I was going to buy TP for the purpose of hacking. I can use bannerbomb with any old SD card. But before, I had to use TP, and only TP. I had no choice. Of course, now there are more choices but, I meant when the wii was first hacked. To relate to this, first, it may be restricted to only one piece of hardware, but eventually, your choices will increase, and hopefully to something you already own.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 1, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> No, I didn't buy the SD card for the purpose of hacking, but I was going to buy TP for the purpose of hacking. I can use bannerbomb with any old SD card. But before, I had to use TP, and only TP. I had no choice. Of course, now there are more choices but, I meant when the wii was first hacked. To relate to this, first, it may be restricted to only one piece of hardware, but eventually, your choices will increase, and hopefully to something you already own.


What I was saying was that it still needed hardware, albeit hardware that most people have. Your post said without hardware. Anyway, best not get in another fight or I'll get warned o.0


----------



## chyyran (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok, maybe it was a bit misleading  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I edited the post.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 1, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> No, I didn't buy the SD card for the purpose of hacking, but I was going to buy TP for the purpose of hacking. I can use bannerbomb with any old SD card. But before, I had to use TP, and only TP. I had no choice. Of course, now there are more choices but, I meant when the wii was first hacked. To relate to this, first, it may be restricted to only one piece of hardware, but eventually, your choices will increase, and hopefully to something you already own.



Team Twizzers didn't make the hack use Twilight Princess so you'd have to buy something, they used it because they figured a lot of Wii owners would have it anyway. And they weren't making money out of sales of Twilight Princess, which the team behind this WILL be making money from selling whatever hardware it is needed to run this exploit. It is a completely different situation, and not a reasonable comparison if you ask me.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 1, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, they used TP because they found a buffer overflow, causing a stacksmash, allowing the wii to be forced to run unsigned code, but let's just take this argument and dump it, I already corrected my post.
If they could choose, they would probably use WiiSports, but they couldn't as they couldn't find buffer overflows there.
Anyways OT
Hope I don't have to buy a new Flashcart.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 1, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They spent a long time looking in TP because many people had the game. TT themselves have stated this. They did indeed look in WiiSports first, but couldn't find anything there. Of course they choose what game to look for buffer overflows in.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jan 1, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, they also "chose" that game because they found the bug in the GameCube version first, and found out that it was on the Wii one too


----------



## Rydian (Jan 1, 2011)

http://wololo.net/wagic/hacking-portal/

That's got a lot of interesting info on finding game save exploits.  It's tutorials that deal with the PSP specifically, but given there's ways to get debugging output on the wii as well (with a gecko) the majority of it still applies.


----------



## supersonic124 (Jan 1, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> I'll be laughing at you when the world except you gets this exploit.


Keep telling yourself that.....................


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

supersonic124 said:
			
		

> Arithmatics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somehow the roll eyes makes it THAT much subliminally injecting.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways I realised that announced doesn't mean available publicly.. yet..


----------



## c_house (Jan 1, 2011)

Hopefully this is a step closer to a DSi Homebrew Channel.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 1, 2011)

c_house said:
			
		

> Hopefully this is a step closer to a DSi Homebrew Channel.



Hopefully, lets see what actually is possible with this hack. Ozmod says they seem to make big claims, sooo......we'll soon know


----------



## rave420 (Jan 1, 2011)

like everybody is so worried weather the 3DS will be hacked or not.
In my opinion, don't expect anything, be happy if someone finds a way.
(or, you know, help out instead of waiting for everybody else to do it first)

if i read all the whining on the forums about "hacks not working" and people that can't get their cards to work etc... 
Well, hackers are hackers, they don't come with technical support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If someone releases a flashcard and you pay your 30$ for it then you shouldn't expect support if you can't get your pirated games to run. 
That is what this comunity is for, where people can help one another. 

i for one, am highly excited to see how long it will take for the 3ds to be fully hacked. the 3ds will be too similar to the PSP imho. I always liked nintendo consoles for their 2d or top view games, the simplicity of it all. The moment you add 3 dimensional gameplay it becomes something i do not wish to play anymore.


on the topic of exploits... this is a touchy subject.
If i had the choice between using an exploit code or buying hardware that utilizes this expploit code, i'd rather take the exploit and implement it myself. Then, a lot of people won't be capable of doing this (technical knowledge), so a hardware solution would be nice for those. Just like the flashcards. We all know how they work, and we gladly pay some money for a device that "pretends" to be a legal cart. 
If someone found some awesome exploit for running code from the SD cart and all you needed was the SD card then you can almost count on it that this exploit will be come useless in no time. Now it would be messed up if someone sold sd cards containing the exploit, rather then releasing the code for everybody to put on their own SD cards


----------



## blopa (Jan 1, 2011)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> When the video is given to me, I will click on the youtubes, and uploaded it, and then post it on our twitter account.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(OzModChips @ Dec 31 2010, 07:53 AM) I have a video here already.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 1, 2011)

He said it wasn't a good enough video, so he's waiting for a better one because the one he has, there's still things on it that people could call fake (as a guess it might not show the entire boot process, or it might not show the entire device to prove it's not got extra wires sticking out of it or something).


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jan 1, 2011)

I could go for some Cave Story DSi


----------



## SifJar (Jan 1, 2011)

Sc4rFac3d said:
			
		

> I could go for some Cave Story DSi


Great. You can already get that. Simply load up DSi Shop and buy it.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 1, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Sc4rFac3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He meant to say that he could go for pirating cave story.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jan 2, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Sc4rFac3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks at Sc4rFac3d's country flag*
no he can't.


----------



## supersonic124 (Jan 2, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> He meant to say that he could go for pirating cave story.


He meant to say he wanted to play a "back up" of Cave Story so......uh his original is safe.


----------



## capullo (Jan 2, 2011)

ok, but, where is the video??


----------



## Juanmatron (Jan 2, 2011)

capullo said:
			
		

> ok, but, where is the video??



It isn't uploaded yet, "capullo".


----------



## capullo (Jan 2, 2011)

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Coto (Jan 2, 2011)

capullo said:
			
		

> tampoco creo q lo vayan a subir Juanmatron
> 
> XD, q gusto da escribir en español en este sitio



No es la idea escribir en español, se podría ganar un ban.

--

It´s not the idea to talk in spanish, you´d get a ban for this.


'''


Still waiting for the expected video!


----------



## Juanmatron (Jan 2, 2011)

capullo said:
			
		

> tampoco creo q lo vayan a subir Juanmatron
> 
> XD, q gusto da escribir en español en este sitio
> 
> ...



At least, if you gonna talk in spanish, talk it decently.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 2, 2011)

I think OZ should have put off this announcement. In reality it should only take about 15 min to upload a video. If this is real then the roll out was completely botched.


----------



## Nollog (Jan 3, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> I think OZ should have put off this announcement. In reality it should only take about 15 min to upload a video. If this is real then the roll out was completely botched.


earlier post from ozmodchips sez he got a video from them but didn't upload it since it wasn't very clear and didn't want to deal with "it's fake" on utub.
he requested another.


----------



## MadClaw (Jan 3, 2011)

I have an idea, Ignore anyone that says it's fake and prove them WRONG when you release it, If you're to scared to feel like a bigshot, then it probably is fake. Seriously. >_>


----------



## OzModChips (Jan 3, 2011)

God some of you guys are annoying. Its the holiday season, go outside for a while, make some firends. Stop pressing F5.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 3, 2011)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> God some of you guys are annoying. Its the holiday season, go outside for a while, make some firends. Stop pressing F5.


Why don't you just go away until you have something interesting to show rather than bloviating about how there's an awesome announcement that you can't talk about because it's just too damn hard to turn up proof but it's real and the dog ate my cell phone that had the video on it so it'll be at least two more weeks before I can get another.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 3, 2011)

Ozmod, ignore these people. Too many fucking n00bs on this forum! Ozmod has informed us about the hack, he has also said a video is on the way and if you can't wait well that's your fucking problem.


----------



## Gullwing (Jan 3, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Ozmod, ignore these people. Too many fucking n00bs on this forum! Ozmod has informed us about the hack, he has also said a video is on the way and if you can't wait well that's your fucking problem.


Report! The new statistics show that 99 % of GBAtemp's users are newbies !


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't need video proof. Only trolls won't believe. I suddenly want a Dsi. I really hope this can load from the SD card slot. The NAND won't do much for me.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 3, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Ozmod, ignore these people. Too many fucking n00bs on this forum! Ozmod has informed us about the hack, he has also said a video is on the way and if you can't wait well that's your fucking problem.


Look at noob calling people noobs. Yeah you're the king of the scene, right? So cool I bet you already have the DSi channels hack.

The truth is OZ handled this roll out like a noob. Here's a useless picture oh and by the way I can't tell you anything about the hack. Then there's video, then there's no video. It's always on the way isn't it? Now in the real world you can upload a video in minutes so whats the problem if this is real? It's simple. Step one upload the video. Step two announce the hack and link to the video.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

OZ is a shop, they only have what's given to them by the people making the product (which is not OZ), and sometimes people change their mind about what info they do or do not want given out ahead of time.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 3, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people have a life and there are other things that may occur. idk like last minute testing of exploit because they do not want it buggy in the video. 

Have some patience.


----------



## blopa (Jan 3, 2011)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> Stop pressing F5.



Not possible @[email protected]


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm guessing they're either fake( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) or still adding the finishing touches too it. like actually calling it a real name instead of 'hello cyclods, bet you can't do this' like homebrew channel DSi


----------



## capullo (Jan 6, 2011)

any new news?


----------



## steves334 (Jan 6, 2011)

capullo said:
			
		

> any new news?



no news is good news


----------



## heartgold (Jan 6, 2011)

capullo said:
			
		

> any new news?



Nope, all we know is Ozmodchips does possess the video, but has asked the team to do another video as he thinks the public will still claim it as a fake with the one he has received.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 6, 2011)

Still nothing after many days.UM.........


----------



## steves334 (Jan 6, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Still nothing after many days.UM.........



its fake


----------



## OzModChips (Jan 6, 2011)

steves334 said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For sure

dare you not to check back


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 6, 2011)

steves334 said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking the same ,either they release evidence like a video or admit its fake


----------



## steves334 (Jan 6, 2011)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> steves334 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dare you next time you have diarreah to hook a tube up to your ass and inhale fartgas from your own diarreah farts


----------



## OzModChips (Jan 6, 2011)

Intelligent. 

Maybe its time to lock the thread, you mods can open a new one when the video is up.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 6, 2011)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> Intelligent.
> 
> Maybe its time to lock the thread, you mods can open a new one when the video is up.



So have you received that second video yet or has the team said when they'll get it to you?


----------



## OzModChips (Jan 6, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> OzModChips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope, dont have it yet.

I think they will make a video when they can perform the function properly. I don't think they are being lazy with making a video, they are just coding away.


----------



## Mr.Guy (Jan 7, 2011)

Well then why would they waste time announcing it? Seems like a very bad idea to release information on the exploit and say there's a crucial video to come with it soon and end up taking forever to show the video. I understand the first one is not convincing enough for trolls but seriously? One full minute or even 5 should not take this long. If that pic is true then there is something to show and if they have something to show then show. Otherwise don't make a Major announcements into a tease. Just wait and prep a real announcement. Not complaining just my input.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 7, 2011)

This isn't the way to handle an announcement. You ether have something or you don't. At best the announcement was premature at worst it's a hoax. Ether way OZ has egg on his face.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr.Guy said:
			
		

> Well then why would they waste time announcing it? Seems like a very bad idea to release information on the exploit and say there's a crucial video to come with it soon and end up taking forever to show the video. I understand the first one is not convincing enough for trolls but seriously? One full minute or even 5 should not take this long. If that pic is true then there is something to show and if they have something to show then show. Otherwise don't make a Major announcements into a tease. Just wait and prep a real announcement. Not complaining just my input.


This just like Nintendo announcement of announcement move...

People have other things to do in there life, then hacking and a video showing it for people who couldn't figure it out themselves.   

They not ready, they trying to do this right not just slap something together.  

How you know it just 5 minutes s OR less?

And lastly be patience


----------



## blopa (Jan 8, 2011)

2012 will be a good year for DSi hacking


----------



## capullo (Jan 8, 2011)

No, 2011 will be a fantactic year for 3DS hacking


----------



## Nollog (Jan 8, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> This isn't the way to handle an announcement. You ether have something or you don't. At best the announcement was premature at worst it's a hoax. Ether way OZ has egg on his face.


Why bother even announcing a flashcart/hardware-hack?
Just make it, sell it and buy positive reviews of it to put on your website.

The goal is to make money from pirates, so where's the point announcing it months before you sell it?


----------



## patrickyugo (Jan 8, 2011)

My guess is that they hacked just the menu key and are just making hype to make people wait for their flashcart


----------



## capullo (Jan 12, 2011)

and 3 weeks later... where is the hack??


----------



## Gamer4life (Jan 12, 2011)

capullo said:
			
		

> and 3 weeks later... where is the hack??


exactly what i wanna know i have been waiting for front page news about the info on this hack and i haven't seen anything


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 12, 2011)

Im still waiting for DSi mode stuff...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 12, 2011)

capullo said:
			
		

> blopa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that was a joke of how long this video is taking to be released


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 12, 2011)

They're probably waiting for the ps3 scene hype to die down a bit, it completely overshadowed their acheivement


----------



## capullo (Jan 15, 2011)

WAITIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING


----------



## SifJar (Jan 15, 2011)

-snip-
That's great to know, now shut up. It'll come when it comes. If that's not good enough for you go hack it yourself. Don't feel like anyone "owes" you a hack.


----------



## xx78xx (Jan 17, 2011)

this post is stupid


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 17, 2011)

xx78xx said:
			
		

> this post is stupid


you're stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honestly,  why can't people just WAIT!? The common key was just released, odds are this is somehow related.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 17, 2011)

Try to be more optimistic about this, you're about to get homebrew and free DSiware and your raging? It's not like you had it before, besides the common key was revealed, so yeah, maybe there trying to use the common key somehow to make it work better before making a release.



			
				ron975 said:
			
		

> 1. You decrypt and you rejoice.
> 2. You wait.
> 3. Exploit is released.
> 4. ????
> 5. PROFITT!![/p]


----------



## Nollog (Jan 28, 2011)

http://bootmii.org/dsiexploits/downloads/
related?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 28, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> xx78xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt this is related.
The common key was just released to the general _*public*_. Hackers had the common key before us.


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 10, 2011)

Nothing new until ... 3DS is out


----------



## blopa (Feb 27, 2011)

Nothing yet?


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 21, 2011)

Still no updates on this...

Starting to think it's all bull. If nothing comes up after the 3DS's release I will be sad. I had suck high hopes for this.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 21, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Still no updates on this...
> 
> Starting to think it's all bull. If nothing comes up after the 3DS's release I will be sad. I had suck high hopes for this.


It probably was.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 21, 2011)

Ozmodchips exploit=QUADRUPLE EXTRA FAKE EPIC FAIL




Now redeem yourselves Ozmodchips.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 21, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Ozmodchips exploit=QUADRUPLE EXTRA FAKE EPIC FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are a reliable business. They won't just ruin their rep by faking something extremely important to the revival of the DS homebrew scene. Look guys, I actually forgot about this, if they do indeed have an exploit to install custome channels, they may be waiting to see if it may be possible on the 3DS (I seriously hope not!!)

Now redeem yourself by posting some useful info in the EoF so no one will take you seriously.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Ozmodchips exploit


Read more.  It's not from them, they're delivering it via proxy.

inb4 "Well they're reporting on fake news", gbatemp itself has reported on stuff that turned out to be fake before, too.


----------



## redact (Mar 21, 2011)

i completely forgot about this thing...
but yeah, with such a long wait, seems to be about as real as wiimiidia (Anybody remember that? even bushing posted on hackmii once defending the project despite it turning out to be fake)


----------

